# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 37 )



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2016)

*What are your top 5 rules of thumb for life as a woodworker?*






**

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.
Primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and Trekkies too...


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2016)

Be safe- have fun and to try not to make a bunch of stinkin rules I have to follow....... @Tclem math

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kevin (Sep 11, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> *What are your top 5 rules of thumb for life as a woodworker?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep all my thumbs. And other nubbins.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2016)

I did have it say, 10, but thought Tony would have more luck with less numbers...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 11, 2016)

Never stop looking for wood, it is everywhere and most of it can be free!
Never stop trying new things and learning about the craft.
Never stop upgrading tools. 
Never stop sharing your knowledge and learning from others.
And the big one that I have not been able to accomplish yet.....find a young person to mentor.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Great Post 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 11, 2016)

I can't answer this question. I only have two thumbs so all I have is two thumb rules and not 5

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Sep 11, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Never stop looking for wood, it is everywhere and most of it can be free!
> Never stop trying new things and learning about the craft.
> Never stop upgrading tools.
> Never stop sharing your knowledge and learning from others.
> And the big one that I have not been able to accomplish yet.....find a young person to mentor.


Mike can mentor anyone because everybody is younger

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Sep 11, 2016)

1. Be safe
2. Enjoy yourself. If you're not having fun, it's not worth it.
3. Learn from others.
4. Teach others.
5. Give of yourself to the betterment of the craft and society in general. 

Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Mike can mentor anyone because everybody is younger



WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Sep 11, 2016)

Be safe, keep trying new, share(I am doing a casting demo at our woodturning meeting today), always be on the lookout for wood, and dream about living long enough to visit Texas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

Just try it. Don't get stuck in a discipline. Turn, do flat work, carve and above all; subscribe to the @Tclem theory of wood working because no matter what you will at least have hair sticks in the end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Just try it. Don't get stuck in a discipline. Turn, do flat work, carve and above all; subscribe to the @Tclem theory of wood working because no matter what you will at least have hair sticks in the end.


or sawdust

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 11, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> or sawdust



And that will help dry out your old arse can of finish you just put on your project, right @Schroedc


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 14, 2016)

Be safe so I can continue to work and do wood working,
Make something that will be of meaning to the person that receives it
Keep it simple
Involve my Grandchildren
Learn some new crafts----turning ,knives , game calls

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------

